# Dash 'n' Dove



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

Had a great hunt out on the J & A Ranch south of Breckenridge Texas. I had a hard time at first with my 16GA with it's fixed modified choke, so switched to my SXS 20 with cyl and imp cyl chokes and quickly improved on my shell to shot ratio. Got in the zone a couple times and had to stop and let Dash help me pick up birds before the fire ants could. I was one bird shy of a limit when the game warden came by. I had him laughing at me after I missed three birds in a row that should have been easy shots. Don't know what it is about shooting with someone looking over your shoulder. Trying too hard I guess. I did finish finally after he left, but I had to wait for a dove to "float" over the mojo to do it. 

With the heat and snake potential in the woods behind us I was conservative with Dash, not letting him do much chasing of cripples or retrieving other's birds. Though I had to tell him to pick back up a dropped bird a couple times, he did great for the conditions. 










I have been unable to find any of my camera equipment for almost a month. I hope it is just misplaced, but it is looking like it may have been stolen out of my truck. 

So though all I have left is my phone, I was able to take some action pictures. With the phone I can't see what I am taking pictures of in the sun, so I just pointed and hit the shutter button, then picked some to crop on the PC when I got home. 




























My old dog Blaze is known as the posing dog. Dash on the other hand is not as cooperative. But then he really is just a pup. I still like the candid outtakes better than the final hero shots anyway. I think there will be a lot of those with Dash.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

SJ - I love dove shoots ( note - not called hunting ) sit & mark is hard 4 a V that upland hunts - so I make it as hard as possible - shoot over water or drop them in a corn field - we both work hard - Y I love PIKE - if a bird is still alive he points it !!!!! doVes - a great warm up till the upland season - great eating 2 !!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Dash looks like he had a good time and has plenty of personality. Are you taking him out for early teal this weekend?


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

We need Mom and Helen the Great 

without the youth

none of this really matters

Helen can Helen will thrill us soon 

and great live action pics as well Sniper 

not a blog fog me in sight


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

some serious contenders for Pic of the Month in there SJ


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

always nice to read (and see) your accounts sniper john!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I think the photos are great, sniper john... Thanks for sharing!! Dash must be one happy bird dog, and he is very handsome, too. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

TexasRed said:


> Dash looks like he had a good time and has plenty of personality. Are you taking him out for early teal this weekend?


I went to a NAVHDA training day instead. Oh Boy, I had done so much training in so many directions in so short a time with Dash during the spring because I was doing confirmation, pointer hunt tests, retriever hunt tests including **** week force breaking, and NAVHDA NA. So when hunt test season was over I decided to give him a break and just let him be a dog over the summer. Oh Boy, I saw today, I got a lot of work to do. A lot of it is his age. He is a teenager, a boy, and so likes to do what Dash wants to do right now. I just have to take a step or two back, but we can overcome it. 

I took the long way home and scouted three different hunting areas. Dash and I found a great dove spot, Found a couple flocks of teal on a public lake area. And did a 50 minute hike to check in on my previously scouted Canadas. I think the teal because of where they are will be blown out before sunup by hunters setting up. I found my resident Geese had not been disturbed today so should be safe tomorrow. The dove I found were concentrated because of water and will leave with the first weather change or rain, so while the gettin is good I think I will hunt dove tomorrow afternoon, geese mid week with possible bonus teal, then taking the family on a gator hunt next weekend. Then teal all next week when we get more birds down. Baby, it is good to be back.


----------

